# Zebco



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Purchased a Zebco rod and reel for my little girl to try and get her into fishing. It was called the triggerspin. I realize for the price you aren't getting top of the line here. I haven't used Zebco since I was a kid but from what I remember they were a decent set-up, especially for the price. When I opened the package I was really disheartened to find the reel is plastic. It lasted for about 2 small test cast before it quit. I took apart the reel and tried to doctor it, to only find out the threads in the two-piece reel will not go back together. I figured it was a defective unit and took it back. This time coming back with a Zebco 202 set-up. Again, a plastic reel and soon as I took it out of the box I tried to spool some line through the rod and again it quit. Broke it down to work on it and what do you know the plastic threads in the reel doesn't work. I always thought that Zebco was American made but these are made in China. My impression of Zebco from childhood was that it was a pretty good set-up and great gateway into the world of fishing. However, if I was Zebo I would be ashamed to stamp my name on these products. Has anyone else experienced such problems with these products and or have any suggestions for a good rod and reel for a 7 year old? Thanks....


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

You are right, Zebco was a good outfit. Made in Tulsa, Okla. No longer do they make anything in Tulsa that I know of. The 33 was the bread and butter of the company and have caught more fish than any other reel I would think. Still find some at garage sales. China made products by other companys selling for so cheap, by wal-mart and other companies would more than likely would be the cause. Watch for a good metal 33 or some the Tulsa made products and you will still get a good item. Lots of them in Okla. The 808 was big enough to use as a bow reel or fish for catfish with. Good stuff in the early days.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All kinds of the old USA-made Zebco's on EBAY

zebco 33 usa | eBay


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

It's been a few years since I bought a new one, but the 33 classics were still metal at that time.. The 33's and 808's is about all I will use for catfishing the Green River..


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I ended up taking it back and replacing with a zebco 11 micro. It was slightly more expensive but at least it is all metal. I hope it works out as it is the perfect size for a 7 year old. I don't have my hopes set high though. Not expecting top of the line performance but I do expect it to at least work. It is sad that what was once a great Americna Company with good products have come to this. Just in case this one doesn't work out either, would anyone have any decent rommendations for an outfit for a kid?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A decent sized flea mkt and pick you up ahand full of cheap oldies, that way you'll have parts..You can haggle them old rod n reels purty cheap! I got a NICE old plueger bait cast reel and rod at a farm sale last year fer 1.50$


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

braggscowboy said:


> You are right, Zebco was a good outfit. Made in Tulsa, Okla. No longer do they make anything in Tulsa that I know of. The 33 was the bread and butter of the company and have caught more fish than any other reel I would think. Still find some at garage sales. China made products by other companys selling for so cheap, by wal-mart and other companies would more than likely would be the cause. Watch for a good metal 33 or some the Tulsa made products and you will still get a good item. Lots of them in Okla. The 808 was big enough to use as a bow reel or fish for catfish with. Good stuff in the early days.


Yep, I have a lot of fond fishing memories with my old Zebco 33 reel. They finally came back out with the 33 classic and so far I haven't had any problems with them. But I don't really have any big fish stories to tell either since I bought the classic a couple of years ago.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Estate sales are also good. I picked up a Mitchel 300 on an Ugly Stick last year for $9. 
That's the one I grew up on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also grew up with Zebcos, all my spinning gear from the little utru lite to the big Number 1's are zebcos. As a Kid had a couple of 202's that stopped picking up the line to reel in. Simple fix was to open it up and fill the groove in the nose with epoxy. That is what I gave my grand kids to learn with. When they got older it wasthe Classic 33 they got. The oldest Grand daughter likes utru lite stuffso has a model 77.
For bait casting I have diawa reelsI bought in the mid 70's. I have a heavy cast out fit for beaver ponds I for the life of me can't remember the name of it.

I sure would contact and inform them of the poor quility of their reels today.
We keep buying that China crap and when it doesn't work either pitch it out or return it. The companies never know we hatetheir products today compaired to USA made stuff.

 Al


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok, so here is the skiny on the Zebco 11 I purchased yesterday. I finally found one that does work. I took my little girl out fishing with it yesterday and we had a good time. I did start to notice when she was reeling in the line it was kind of all over the place. I thought that perhaps it was just her inexperience so I watched a little closer but couldn't tell anything was wrong. Got back to the house and I was checking the pole and the eyes of the pole are as much as 3/4" difference in how they are lined up. They aren't even close to being straight, lol....At least the reel works fine and I suppose I can go out and find another rod but it is a little aggrevating. Btw, so far the reel has performed as expected.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

My kids love their 11's and I like the 22. I don't like the 33 because of the size and I can't cast small lures with it. Caught some nice bass this spring with the 22!


----------

